# Dark bruise-like spot on betta's side :(



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

My betta, Amos, has been through it all.
He had popeye, got that cleared up.
He had red stripes on his side, figured out that was scratches from his decorations in his tank - have gotten that cleared up now too.

The latest problem he has is this huge dark spot on his side, just behind his gill - it looks sorta like he got punched, like a bruise.

He's blowing bubbles like crazy, flaring at me and just overall happy with life. 
His tank is at 78 - 79 degrees all the time, and he's in a 2.5 gallon tank.
Water readings are as they always have been:
nitrites & nitrates are zero
ph is 8.4 (i know this is really high, but it has always been steady at this)
hardness 300 (very hard)
KH is at 300 (very high)

Anyone have any idea what this spot might be? and what should I do about it?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Could it just be his color changing ? Many fish do this as they age. If he's normal otherwise the odds are it nothing to wory about, but I would keep an eye on it for a while.


RC


----------



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, i wondered that too, but this guy has been through just about everything so I'm always paranoid.

One other thing I noticed today is that on his side just behind his gill he has one clear scale sort of sticking out. There are no other scales sticking out and he's still as happy as ever. Big ol' bubble nest this morning.

Uugh - what could THIS be now? jeez.


----------



## DeeKay's Fishies (Jan 24, 2005)

hi. im wondering how you got rid of the pop eye, because im afraid my betta has got it now


----------



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi!
I gave him a 100% water change, dechlorinated, and got him a little hydor heater - his tank was raised (slowly) up to 79 degrees, and I treated him with Maracyn according to the directions. it cleared up within a few days.

Let me know how it goes!


----------

